# Blockierte KDE-Packete auflösen?

## maffa

Hi,

Nach dem Update von KDE4.3.5 auf KDE 4.4.4 bekomm ich bei einem revdep-rebuild folgende Meldung:

```
* Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/akonadi-4.3.5 

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.5 [4.4.4]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.4.4 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/systemsettings:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/systemsettings:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/systemsettings:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/systemsettings:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/systemsettings-4.4.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5 [4.4.4]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/korganizer-4.4.4 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/korganizer:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/korganizer:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/korganizer-4.4.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/korganizer:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/korganizer:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kmix-4.3.5 [4.4.4]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kmix-4.4.4 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kmix:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kmix:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kmix-4.3.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kmix:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kmix:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kmix-4.4.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kgpg-4.3.5 [4.4.4]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kgpg-4.4.4 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kgpg:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kgpg:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kgpg-4.4.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kgpg:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kgpg:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kgpg-4.3.5)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/akonadi:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/akonadi:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4, kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/akonadi-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/akonadi:4.3

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kgpg-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.4.4', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4[semantic-desktop,-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kaddressbook-4.4.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkdepim-4.4.4', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 15 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kaddressbook-4.4.4', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.4.4', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kgpg-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmix-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

 * 

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order

 * 

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

.....

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot   kde-base/akonadi:4.3

kde-base/kgpg:4.3

kde-base/kmix:4.3

kde-base/korganizer:4.3

kde-base/systemsettings:4.3

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.5 [4.4.4] USE="handbook opengl usb (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.4.4 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/systemsettings:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/systemsettings:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/systemsettings:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/systemsettings:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/systemsettings-4.4.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5 [4.4.4] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/korganizer-4.4.4 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/korganizer:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/korganizer:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/korganizer-4.4.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/korganizer:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/korganizer:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kmix-4.3.5 [4.4.4] USE="alsa handbook pulseaudio (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kmix-4.4.4 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kmix:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kmix:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kmix-4.3.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kmix:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kmix:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kmix-4.4.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kgpg-4.3.5 [4.4.4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kgpg-4.4.4 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kgpg:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kgpg:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kgpg-4.4.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kgpg:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kgpg:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kgpg-4.3.5)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/akonadi-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.4 

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/akonadi:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/akonadi:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4, kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/akonadi-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/akonadi:4.3

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kgpg-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/akonadi-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kgpg-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kgpg-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmix-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

Wie sollte ich da vorgehen?

Wie geht man an so eine Blockierung ran?

mfg

----------

## franzf

Ich nehem mal nicht an, dass du kgpg, korganizer, kmix irgendwie selber in die package.mask gestellt hast.

Dann schaut das irgendwie so aus wie gestern bei slick  :Wink: 

Nochmal syncen, und es sollte passen. Evtl. kann es noch Probleme geben mit libknotificationitem, das gibts in kde-4.4 nimmer. Einfach deinstallieren, dann sollte der rest flutschen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

